# my babies:D



## DDR mom (Jan 2, 2009)

hey guys just thought i would say hello and introduce my 3 fuzzies
we have ..Smokey silver hob, tiggy fawn hob (who wont eat meat?!) 
and our gorgeous polecat hob bandit

YouTube - ferret bath time

YouTube - ferret love

YouTube - ferret heaven

YouTube - ferret heaven 2

YouTube - ferrets playing

YouTube - ferrets playing

lol ya gotta love them:001_tt1:

hoping to learn to ferret this year got too find a mentor first lol i would die if I lost one down a rabbit hole. :crying: so if there is anyone from leics who wants a student pm me lol.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow great videos, what lovely ferrets, enjoyed watching them,


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Karen

they are beautiful the fawn colour is called a sandy ferret. I really like them. You can get a locator colour to go around the ferrets necks so you can track them under ground. So the chances of lossing one are very slim.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Just watched the videos..... Smokey is beautiful does he have a black nose too?


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

my god are they very entertaining! heheheh! they are really fast to,lol! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry for all the questions lol* Does Tiggy have white paws too???


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are just Gorgeous love the smallest one what a little character!!!


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Jul 6, 2008)

Lovely videos, they are all so cute!!!


----------

